
Google's Invisible CAPTCHA - brajesh
http://gizmodo.com/google-has-finally-killed-the-captcha-1793190374
======
elberto34
every year google figures out a way to make their captchas worse and worse .
The latest one involving pictures is so horrible that I just give up when I
see it

~~~
remx
It also fingerprints you and shows you specific pictures depending on who you
'are' in their eyes. I always get pictures of mountains for some reason, no
matter how much I try to appear like a John Doe client

~~~
formula_ninguna
because google knows who you're deep inside, what you dream about.

